# MAC - Viva Glam - ALL CAMPAIGNS



## Janice (Dec 21, 2009)

Place all your *Viva Glam* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the Colour Collections subforum!


----------



## TeresitaMC (Jan 29, 2010)

hope you don't mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here are more fab pics from Erine!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_



















_


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 30, 2010)

Picture belongs to RedR0se @ LiveJournal:


----------



## shimmergrass (Feb 5, 2010)

Viva Glam Swatches on NC40


----------



## Tyaka (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 10, 2010)

center photo is on pale ashy olive skin (applied heavy).

photo to the right is a swatch on much younger lighter skin.


----------



## shimmergrass (Feb 10, 2010)

Cyndi NC40

no lipgloss


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 11, 2010)

VG Cyndi






VG Cyndi + Cha Cha l/g


----------



## luhly4 (Feb 11, 2010)

Gaga


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Lady GaGa Lipstick*


----------



## blowyourmind (Feb 12, 2010)

Gaga with a bunch of comparisions!





Snob, *VG Gaga*, Melrose Mood, St. Germain, Creme Cup, Fun Fun, Bubblegum, Lavender Whip


----------



## Karrie (Feb 12, 2010)

Viva Glam Gaga:


----------



## sleepyhead (Feb 12, 2010)

swatched on paper
gaga on the left, cyndi on the right (direct natural lighting)





gaga on my lips (NC25-30 with strong yellow undertone; reddish pigmented lips)





gaga vs. victorian (from spring color forcast)
gaga on the left, victorian on the right


----------



## murflegirl (Feb 14, 2010)

Viva Glam Gaga. 
Mildly pigmented lips. NW20.


----------



## zerin (Feb 14, 2010)

On NC 42/43 Pigmented Lips!














​
With Mac Sublime Culture Lipliner


----------



## love.makeup (Feb 14, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_aA9Bk4Jo7x...0/IMG_6644.JPG


----------



## onlylindah (Feb 17, 2010)

VIVA GLAM GAGA on NC40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Flash on:




Flash off:


----------



## Purple (Feb 17, 2010)

Attachment 10683
Attachment 10684
Viva Glam Gaga & Cyndi


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 17, 2010)

Cyndi bag pics, posted by xsunshiine on LJ...


----------



## Purple (Feb 17, 2010)

Attachment 10686Attachment 10688
Cyndi
Attachment 10687Attachment 10689
Gaga


----------



## ROCK N' JESS (Feb 18, 2010)

Viva Glam Gaga <3

http://i49.tinypic.com/2rgowm1.jpg

http://i46.tinypic.com/muet1y.jpg


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 18, 2010)

Gaga bag
pics from kaseys on LJ
click to enlarge pics


----------



## VenomousKiss (Feb 23, 2010)

Viva Glam GaGa on NC15 Skin tone.
























I have to admit, I did swatches next to Saint Germain, they look very similar.​


----------



## murflegirl (Feb 24, 2010)

Viva Glam Cyndi. So pretty.


----------



## soveryfabulous (Feb 28, 2010)

Here's a swatch of Viva Glam Gaga


----------



## Bluebell (Mar 1, 2010)

Viva Glam Cyndi - NC 10


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 7, 2010)

Viva Glam Gaga






Viva Glam Gaga, Saint Germain


----------



## toasterphile (Mar 7, 2010)

Natural lip color/NW20-





Viva Glam Cyndi lip swatch-









Swatch on my hand (direct sunlight/natural light- VGC is the bottom swatch, upper is lollipop loving)


----------



## Purity (Mar 15, 2010)

Viva Glam Cyndi:







Viva Glam Gaga:







Viva Glam Cyndi / Viva Glam Gaga:


----------



## partymartyw (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## ROCK N' JESS (Mar 16, 2010)

http://i39.tinypic.com/15gtpbc.jpg

http://i44.tinypic.com/255rwbo.jpg


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 16, 2010)

Gaga & Cyndi on NC 25-30

No Flash:





Flash:


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 20, 2010)

A photo of me wearing Gaga!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...runka/gaga.jpg


----------



## mmc5 (Mar 30, 2010)

My *Gaga* lipstick shown with Siss, Jubilee and Faux. 
Clickable thumbnails


----------



## IvyTrini (Apr 2, 2010)

For reference I am NW 45.  Gaga on the left and Cyndi on the right.  These were only swiped once so they are buildable colours for WOC.


----------



## lara (May 11, 2010)

*Viva Glam Cyndi*





*Viva Glam Cyndi* on unlined lips.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 24, 2010)

Viva Glam Gaga(hers is pink):

Front:




Courtesy of: Amazon page - both photos

Back:





Viva Glam Cyndi (her's is red):




Courtesy of: shops2much 

Back:




Courtesy of: shops2much


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Lady Gaga









Comparing Sally Hansen Natural Beauty inspired by Carmindy Lipstick in Baby Pink (which is on the right) to it


----------



## 0missjones (Jul 14, 2010)

NW45
Viva Glam Gaga

One applied with Nightmoth l/l
One applied alone


----------



## Zoffe (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: MAC - Viva Glam Fall 2010 - Aug 10*






Viva Glam Gaga lipglass, Viva Glam Cyndi lipglass

The lipglasses are basically the same color as the lipsticks and don't have any real shimmer or glitter in them.


----------



## lara (Jul 19, 2010)

*Viva Glam Gaga*





*Viva Glam Gaga*





*Viva Glam Gaga, Viva Glam II*





*Viva Glam II, Viva Glam Gaga*


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 3, 2010)

Was browsing the net and found these... These images belong to iheartmakeup.. Hope Em doesnt mind me posting them... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Cyndi Lipglass





Gaga Lipglass


----------



## MatejaK (Aug 14, 2010)

Gaga 

NC/W 15


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 26, 2010)

Originally posted by lovely Erin in the discussion thread. Thank you, Erin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_



_


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 1, 2010)

Cyndi lipstick
Cyndi lipglass


----------



## wuguimei (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Sep 8, 2010)

Viva Glam Cyndi Lipglass, Viva Glam Gaga Lipglass


----------



## Karrie (Sep 19, 2010)

Viva Glam Lipglass Gaga, Cyndi on NC15 Skin


----------



## soco210 (Sep 23, 2010)

Viva Glam Gaga (Lipstick then Lipglass), Viva Glam Cyndi (Lipstick then Lipglass)





Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick & Lipglass on lips


----------



## kittykit (Oct 1, 2010)

Viva Glam Gaga





Viva Glam Cyndi Lipglass


----------



## suburbanurgency (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## MatejaK (Oct 16, 2010)

Images are clickable


----------



## soco210 (Feb 11, 2011)

Viva Glam GAGA 2 Lipstick & Lipglass (top to bottom - lipglass on top of lipstick, lipstick, lipglass)


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 12, 2011)

Viva Glam Gaga 2 lipstick


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 17, 2011)

Viva Gaga 2 (Top)     Siss (Bottom)* flash*




  	Viva Gaga 2 (Top)                Siss (Bottom) *NO Flash*


----------



## annielise (Feb 17, 2011)

Lipglass, lipstick (on NC30-35 skin)




  	VGG2 lipstick




  	VGG2 lipglass




  	Lipglass over lipstick


----------



## katred (Feb 19, 2011)

Quick comp of VG Gaga 2 with other neutral shades:





  	L to R: Creme d'Nude, VG Gaga 2, The Faerie Glen, VG5... and one of Seth's hairs, since I was petting him just before...

  	And here is VG Gaga 2 lipstick on NC15 skin, natural light and flash.


----------



## luvlydee (Feb 22, 2011)

Bare lips (my top lip is more brown. i was havign trouble removing the pink liner after i was down with all the pics. I shuda taken the bare lips pic first duh!)





  	Gaga 2 Lipstick. Unlined lips




  	MAC stripdown liner all over lips w/gaga 2 lipstick on top




  	NYX pinky liner all over lips w/gaga 2 lipstick on top


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Feb 24, 2011)

*NC20 Webcam indoor shots of Gaga 2 Gloss only*
  	It looks more "brownish" in person. I like how it photographs best. Am getting the lipstick by ups tomorrow.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Feb 28, 2011)

sorry for the funky swatch sizes.  swatched on nc40 skin

  	gaga2, viva glam ii, the faerie glen, hug me
  	call my bluff, hue, cherish, gaga2


----------



## starfck (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## mmc5 (Mar 10, 2011)

Clickable thumbnails (first image shown with Wonder Woman haul)


----------



## cassie05 (Apr 6, 2011)

Viva Glam Cyndi L/G swatched on NC25


----------



## SQUALID (Dec 22, 2011)

Viva Glam II


----------



## blowyourmind (Feb 5, 2012)

VG Nicki






  	comparisions L to R: Maybelline Coral Crush, VG Nicki, Wet N Wild Pinkerbell


----------



## afulton (Feb 5, 2012)

VG Nicki looks pretty on you!



blowyourmind said:


> VG Nicki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Feb 7, 2012)

Viva Glam Nicki Minaj in low light on webcam, NC20 skintone . This is the closest to it I could get. In person it looks like a bright midtone pink-coral , kinda mac chatterbox'ish. 

  	This is in synthetic light on an ipod camera :


----------



## BabysOnFire (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's Viva Glam Nicki! I absolutely love it - it definitely looks like a very bright coral-pink on me. So far, I haven't found any dupes in my stash!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 17, 2012)

Viva Glam V - More photos & review here.


----------



## erinnyon (Jul 19, 2012)

Viva Glam Cyndi Lauper


----------



## dyingforyou (Oct 2, 2012)

viva glam nicki, nw20 skintone.


----------



## kimbunney (Feb 6, 2013)

Vicki Glam Nicki 2


----------



## bvenice1920 (Jul 29, 2013)

shimmergrass said:


> I wish I could really find this lippie


----------



## bvenice1920 (Jul 29, 2013)

shimmergrass said:


> I wish I could really find this lippie


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 28, 2014)

Viva Glam Rihanna


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Every time I see Viva glam Gaga & swatches it's my biggest regret as I didn't buy any, and that's a perfect shade of pink for me


----------



## NewEnthusiast15 (Feb 28, 2015)

Such great colors! I wish I could pull of those colors!


----------

